# moss suggestions??



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

So I have seen moss in a lot of tanks and it looks really cool. I was thinking about adding some to one of my tanks which I am setting up for ghost shrimp or a snail, not sure yet. In all honesty it might just end up being a plant tank, but I was wondering y'alls opinions on what type of moss I should get and where to get it from since I have yet to find anywhere local that sells it.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Java moss is so easy to grow. I have at least half a bucket of it sitting at home that I took out of all my tanks. I don't do anything special, just natural light and no ferts. 

If you want cheap and easy java moss is pretty much foolproof.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Agreed. Java moss is amazing!
I also like christmas moss, which is practically the same thing, the leaves just look like christmas trees.

What I would stay away from is:: Riccia, pellia, and subswassertang. (considered moss, but I dont think of them that way)


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you! Any ideas where I can order it from?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

@aemaki....D: why don't you like susswassertang?


----------



## efg321 (Jan 11, 2013)

Java Moss is almost foolproof!


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I didn't order any moss (except a Marimo, which is really an algae, lol) for my tanks but they sell it at plantedaquariumscentral.com. I was really happy with the other plants I got from her, and she gave me some extras too.  If you use the code BETTAFISH (all caps) on checkout you'll get a discount.


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

So I finally ordered some christmas moss from planted aquariums central, but how long should I qt it and how would I go about qting moss?


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

To be honest with you, I didn't QT any of the plants I got from her last month - they just went right in the tank. No snails, and they are doing well so far.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

JadeSparrow said:


> So I finally ordered some christmas moss from planted aquariums central, but how long should I qt it and how would I go about qting moss?


If you want to QT it for snails, I should think a week would be enough for you to see them. Otherwise, I wouldn't bother with the QT as the moss is coming from a source that specializes in plants and it's not likely to come from an unhealthy environment.


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

OK, I'm not real worried about snails since for some reason the ones that are supposed to breed like crazy and be hard to kill i.e. pond snails are the ones I seem to kill off the fastest lol.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

LOL ok, you will be fine to add the moss to your tank right away then. I've never had issues with doing this.


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

There is a story behind my killing of snails lol when I had my first betta before I really knew better but he got regular water changes and lived a very happy 3 years in my dorm room. Or at least I think he was happy. But my roommate had pond snails in her tank and they kept breeding like crazy so I took some to help her out and in like 2 years all the snails I had were gone and never had babies though that was from the water changes. Still not sure how I killed the poor things though I think Rain my have helped a bit by eating them. He was a crazy fish...may he swim happily in fishy heaven.


----------

